# MACE procedure - appendicocecostomy for Maloney antegrade



## tategc (Apr 28, 2009)

I am searching for the CPT code for a MACE procedure?  (appendicocecostomy for Maloney antegrade continence enemas)  Can anyone help?  Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 28, 2009)

*Mace*

I get an unlisted procedure 44799.


----------

